# Anyone near Big Rapids?



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

It's my first season on my own. Just thought it would be nice to know some guys near me.


----------



## snownice (Oct 15, 2010)

RefinedPS;1308799 said:


> It's my first season on my own. Just thought it would be nice to know some guys near me.


I have a cabin in Six Lakes


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

So do you plow around there?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep,I'm in Reed City.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

How long have you been in reed city?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I've lived here in Reed City for 6 years,but I've lived in the area for 41 years now.


----------

